# Suche Gilde für Neuanfang



## speedwolle (13. Februar 2008)

Hallo, 
ich suche auf diesem Wege eine Gilde auf PVE Server für einen Neuanfang(war bisher auf Dun Morogh). 
Habe in letzter Zeit doch etwas den Spaß an WOW verloren, da mir die Kommunikation und das miteinander fehlt und immer nur Random ist auch nicht das ware. 
Suche eine Gilde die natürlich nett,hilfsbereit,kommunikativ ist und die Member 20+ sind da ich selber mitte 20 bin.Finde es sehr angenehm wenn man sich beim questen,farmen oder wie auch immer nebenbei im TS oder Gildenchat auch über unwichtige sachen unterhalten kann. 
Kurz und knapp es muß halt einfach passen.... 
Hoffe es gibt die ein oder andere Gilde die meint das ich gut dazu passen würde. 

Achso,welche Fraktion ist mir eigentlich egal da es für mich nur ein Spiel ist....


----------



## Elvor (13. Februar 2008)

speedwolle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich suche auf diesem Wege eine Gilde auf PVE Server für einen Neuanfang(war bisher auf Dun Morogh).
> Habe in letzter Zeit doch etwas den Spaß an WOW verloren, da mir die Kommunikation und das miteinander fehlt und immer nur Random ist auch nicht das ware.
> Suche eine Gilde die natürlich nett,hilfsbereit,kommunikativ ist und die Member 20+ sind da ich selber mitte 20 bin.Finde es sehr angenehm wenn man sich beim questen,farmen oder wie auch immer nebenbei im TS oder Gildenchat auch über unwichtige sachen unterhalten kann.
> ...


Hallo,

wir sind eine Gilde auf der Realm Arygos (knights of Bluemoon ) und suchen immer nette Leute zum zocken.
HP und TS ist vorhanden, und wir sind um die 50 Mitglieder davon sind mind. 14 jeden Tag on und der TS wird jetzt auch aktiv genutzt. Also wenn du Lust hast, wp mich einfach an.

Name. Elvor  
PS: Wir sind eine Allianz Gilde


----------



## Delon (13. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
eventuell wäre das ja was für Dich:

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=31486

Und Du müsstest nichtmal den Server wechseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße
Del


----------



## Melmak (13. Februar 2008)

Moin speedwolle,
wollte dir mal unsere (meine) Gilde vorschlagen, wir spielen auf Alli Seite auf dem Server Bealgun, sind zwischen 22 und 33 und pflegen einen sehr kollektiven Umgangston. TS und HP sind noch im Aufbau. Wenn du mal Lust auf bissi probe raiden hast, kannste mich ja mal schreiben oder anwispern , mein Main Char ist Muninn

Würde mich freuen von dir zu hören


----------



## sarika (15. Februar 2008)

hi speedwolle,
ich könnte dir anbieten unsere gilde einfach mal unverbindlich auf dem ts zu besuchen, um dir einen ersten eindruck zu verschaffen. die daten würde ich dir bei interesse per pm schicken.
wir sind eine allianz gilde auf arygos, die Mystic Dragons. wir sind ein ziehmlich gemischter haufen von ca 20 membern. zum hochleveln findet sich sicher immer wieder ein twink auf belibiger stufe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
falls du einen 70er transverierst, wir bestreiten derzeit kara und ZA relatiev erfolgreich.
das alter reicht bei uns von 16 bis über 30, es kommt uns halt aufs miteinander an (familiäre atmosphäre)

falls interesse besteht, schick mir einfach eine pm

grüße sarika


----------



## Mightymagic (15. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

ich möchte meine Gilde dir auch noch näher bringen.

Wir sind das "Bündnis des Gotteszorns" auf Antonidas (Allianz) . Eine etwa 75 Mann starke Truppe (ca. 40 Acc.) mit HP, TS usw. was man halt alles braucht. Hauptkommunikationsmedium ist bei uns TS, will heißen, der Gildenchannel wird weniger benutzt als es bei Gilden ohne TS ist. Aktiv sind jeden Tag ca. zehn bis 15 Leute aber auch schon mal mehr. Kara haben wir soeben (letzte Woche Mi) begonnen. Es wird bei Quests geholfen und jeder kann sich frei entwickeln. 

Die Alterstruktur beginnt bei ca. 16 und geht bis weit in die vierziger.

Egal ob Du einen neuen Char beginnen möchtest oder nicht, meld dich mal.

Unsere HP: www.buendnis-des-gotteszorns.de.vu
(Leider etwas buggy im Moment. Das Laden dauert sehr lange und der IE mach etwas Probleme, aber wir arbeiten dran)

Gruß Shakurc


----------



## speedwolle (1. April 2008)

/push
es ist leider immernoch bzw wieder aktuell...

ich bin auch gerne bereit den server zu wechseln.momentan habe ich jeweils einen char auch dunmorogh allianz und horden seite,sowie lothar allianz.
muß aber dazu sagen das ich den realmpool blutdurst oder raserei bevorzugen tue,da die bg wartezeiten erträglich sind.auf lothar kann man schonmal sehr lange warten,was doch etwas nervt.
noch etwas zu mir:ich spiele eine gesunde mischung aus pve und pvp.gehe gerne 5er inis aber mehr als 2-3mal die woche die 10er ist bei mir nicht drin.
der spielspaß und das miteinander sollten an oberster stelle stehen.
hoffe es meldet sich jemand...


sry wegen rechtschreibung und so...


----------



## Trohr (2. April 2008)

hi Speedwolle!!!

Wir die vendetta of azeroth sind eine Neueinsteiger Gilde. Wir sind zur Zeit 4 Member und zuhause auf dem Server Proudmoore.Wir speilen auf seiten der Allianz.
Wir sind eigentlich alle samt Gelegenheitsspieler den jeder von uns hat noch ein real leben das bei uns allen ziemlich an erster stelle steht. was natürlich nicht heisst das wir nur 1-2 mal die woche spielen.

Forum und TS vorhanden hp in planung
der Altersdurchnitt bei uns liegt zur zeit bei 21+

wenn du also interesse hast und du dir vorstellen könntest dich uns anzuschliessen schau einfach mal bei uns vorbei

http://vendettas.forumieren.de/index.htm

TS: 213.133.123.23:5016 pw letsrock


oder ingame bei: Trohr Anett Odinsrächer


Vielleicht bis bald

MFG Trohr


----------



## Nesata (2. April 2008)

da du eh schon aof lothar spielst hier ein aehnlicher thread in den ich gepostet hatte
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=28418&hl


----------



## Anwa (2. April 2008)

@thror
bist du dir sicher das alle die ts daten incl pw hier sehen sollten?


----------

